# Crucible: space station Posters & Miniature



## 0-hr (Jun 9, 2017)

A 2 poster set detailing the complete deckplans for this station at 1 inch = 5 ft scale. 
A matching miniature is also available, as are digital documents describing the interior and statistics.

https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/0-hr/crucible-space-station-map-posters-and-miniature


----------



## darjr (Jun 9, 2017)

Digital only is $5


----------



## Morrus (Jun 9, 2017)

Backed.


Sent from my iPhone using EN World


----------

